# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Orange, Beeline, թե Vivacell

## Adriano

Վերջին ամիսներին հայտնի դարձավ, որ Հայաստան է գալիս մի նոր օպերատոր, որը ֆրանսիական է և ՀՀ-ում պատրաստվում է զբաղվել բջջային կապի ծառայությունների տրամադրմամբ: Կապված մեր տնտեսություն այս նոր օպերատորի մուտքի հետ բազմաթիվ հարցեր են առաջանում, որոնք հետաքրքիր են ինչպես սպառողներին, այնպես էլ բիզնես շրջանակներին: Ստորև ներկայացված են այն հարցերը, որոնց պատասխանները իմ կարծիքով կհետաքրքրեն մեր ակումբի բոլոր մասնակիցներին:
1.Ինչ նոր ծառայություններ է ներկայացնելու նոր օպերատորը?
2 Բջջային ծառայությունների սակագների անկում սպասվում է, թե ոչ?
3.Ինչ կարգի մրցակցություն է սպասվում այս երեքի միջև?(հնարավոր է ոչ նորմալ մրցակցություն, որքան սուր բնույթ կարող է այն կրել և այլն)
4.Ինչպես կարձագանքենք այս նոր օպերատորի մուտքին մենք?
 :Think:

----------

